# i get my braces off tomorrow :)



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

What was supposed to be "6 months" turned into 2 years...*but* I get them off tomorrow!:boogie


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha I bet my sisters can totally feel your excitement! They had braces back in the day as well. You're teeth are finally going to be free!!!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Paloma M said:


> Haha I bet my sisters can totally feel your excitement! They had braces back in the day as well. You're teeth are finally going to be free!!!


Haha yes! Sadly, this is/was round 2 of braces. Round 1 was a complicated teenage mess


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well it's a good thing they are going to be out of your life forever. haha


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

You're gonna spend all day licking your teeth, guaranteed lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marlon said:


> You're gonna spend all day licking your teeth, guaranteed lol


:lol I remember that. 
I still do it after a dentist visit, :yes


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I would if I didn't already have the clear temporary retainer in... lol


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

lucky you!

i need to go get mine removed. i stopped going to the dentist after my teeth got nice and straight. my dentist probably thinks am dead lmao. ive had them for like 3 years know


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I've had my braces for almost two years and I can't wait until I get my braces off. I hate having braces.


----------

